# Cobbler's bench



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Anyone here ever build one?
Have any plans? or design?



















A friend has asked me to build one for him. 
Never done one but sounds like a cool project....

thanks for any and all input....


----------



## iamsparticus (Jan 17, 2012)

Never Seen One! I don't understand what or how you would use it? Is the drawers for silverware and you eat cobbler on it? Looks kinda cool I really like the shape.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

iamsparticus said:


> Never Seen One! I don't understand what or how you would use it? Is the drawers for silverware and you eat cobbler on it? Looks kinda cool I really like the shape.


shoe cobbler?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Peach cobbler?


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

My family used to have one like the lower one that was in our vacation house -- neat piece of furniture.

Sadly, some local kids got drunk, broke in, and burned most of the furniture, including that antique bench... 

The simpler one would really be a pretty simple build, I think. If you imagine the top as a rectangle, the legs splay out towards the corners. Other than that, at least on ours, I think it was all simple butt joints for the dividers and sides. Possibly the edges were pegged, but it was a pretty simple thing.


----------

